# patriot league basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the ovc. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.






OFFICIAL PATRIOT LEAGUE BASKETBALL SITE: http://patriotleague.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/patr-m-baskbl-body.html







PATRIOT LEAGUE VOYAGER BOARD: http://www.voy.com/65230/






AMERICAN

official basketball site: http://www.american.edu/athletics/mbb/index.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=44

voyager message board: http://www.voy.com/92596/









ARMY

official basketball site: http://goarmysports.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/army-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=349

theinsiders site and message board: http://army.theinsiders.com/










BUCKNELL

official basketball site: http://bucknellbison.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/buck-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2083

message board: http://www.voy.com/83419/









COLGATE

official basketball site: http://athletics.colgate.edu/MBasketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2142

message board: http://www.voy.com/90032/









HOLY CROSS

official basketball site: http://www.holycross.edu/departments/athletics/website/basketball-m/mbasketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=107

another sports site with message board: http://www.crossports.com/

voyager board: http://www.voy.com/61698/








LAFAYETTE

official basketball site: http://goleopards.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/lafa-m-baskbl-body.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=322

message board: http://www.voy.com/83003/








LEHIGH

official basketball site: http://www2.lehigh.edu/page.asp?page=sportsmbasketball

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2329

message board: http://www.voy.com/82659/









NAVY

official basketball site: http://www.navysports.com/sports/mbball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2426

theinsiders site and message board: http://navy.theinsiders.com/


----------

